# Hooked up for my birthday!!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

My BEAUTIFUL wife HOOKED me up for my B-day (with some help from Clay-Doh,Fritz(sp) and MBT DIVERS!! Today is my birthday but my wife can't keep a secret so last night while I'm sitting in the living room my wife walks in and sets a big gift bag down in front of me. I was like what the heck cause she promised not to spend money on me. After a couple of mins. I open it and there sets an AERIS 5 OCEANS weight integrated back inflate B/C with the ATOMIC SS1 power inflator/octo!!!!!! HOLY JESUS AND BABY JESUS WAS I SUPRISED!!! I have been looking at that setup for a while now. I am pumped to try it out!! Thanks Clay,Fritz,MBT DIVERS AND OF COURSE MY THOUGHTFUL WIFE!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have had a good one and many more...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday and we'll be looking for that report! Thoughtful wife too!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you lite and cast!!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I was politicing for the Green Egg so you could cook more for us!!! Nah congrats Hand!!


----------

